# MASSIVE LOOKING FOR SPL COMPETITORS!!!



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

HELLO SPL LOVERS~

*INTRODUCING "THE MASSIVE AUDIO RHINO" *

MASSIVE AUDIO IS LOOKING FOR TEAM MASSIVE SPL COMPETITORS TO SHOW OFF THE NEW MASSIVE AUDIO 10,000 WATT MEGA SPL WOOFER. 

THIS MASSIVE SUBWOOFER IS IN LIMITED PRODUCTION AND WILL BE A HUGE SUCCESS IN SPL BURPING EVENTS. 

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE - FOR SERIOUS COMPETITORS ONLY! 

INTERESTED PARTIES SHOULD CONTACT COREY HYLER AT: [email protected]

PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NAME, LOCATION, LIST OF SHOWS THAT YOU WILL BE ATTENDING AND PAST SCORES AND RECORDS. 

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION WILL BE SUPPLIED BY COREY AT THAT TIME- 

GOOD LUCK AND GET MASSIVE!!!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

No comment?


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately we cannot control what happens with UPS after we give them the shipment although I see there was padding shown in the pictures that are standard with how we ship these amps. - I'll send you a private massage and we would like to resolve any problems you have had in the past. Good luck moving forward!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

lordbaccus said:


> then what was the point ??!?? of typing it out


see that question mark at the end?
it meant did they have no comment.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

they still owe me a massive 3000.1
I had to pay to get a 1500.1 repaired under warranty 
even though they touted a 2 YR no questions asked warranty

I believe they called it No fault warranty

My local distributor has a pallet of **** they wouldn't warranty either

They tried to con me into going direct by saying they would fix the amps If i placed an opening order.
After they screwed me over did they really think that was a possibility.

If things have changed then pretend Im from missouri.

If proven Ill post up a glowing review of the new days and how much better they are
Ball is in your court Jeremy.
Joey @ Audio Illusions
Hickory NC 
828-312-5497


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

What padding? The two little sections on the end? Personally I dont think it is good to try to push a product on a forum like this, when you cannot back it. I hope the postings were a simple mistake that Massive has addressed. I hope everything clears up because I do like the looks of your products, and I have considered them for basic installs.




massiveaudio said:


> Unfortunately we cannot control what happens with UPS after we give them the shipment although I see there was padding shown in the pictures that are standard with how we ship these amps. - I'll send you a private massage and we would like to resolve any problems you have had in the past. Good luck moving forward!


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

UPS really did a number on this package and it did not have anything to do with the padding as that is what we have used for over 4 years of shipping this amp. It might seem light on the pictures but its actually very secure in the hard box (that was destroyed via UPS) 

I feel confident that any misunderstandings will be resolved.


----------

